# Anyone get the latest scam message?



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

In my email this morning a "Wanting To Buy" message from Sean Martins, a so-called veterinarian who says he is starting up some AG program and needs goats. 
This guy is so transparent - mailing out a mass circulation to a number of us goaters asking if it's in "good condition" (such a dead giveaway - like it's a refrigerator!) and the final price, which is boilerplate for these scammers.
I emailed back an amusing reply.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I tell you, I am so tired of these people doing that. I had one guy years ago that would not leave me alone. He wanted to send me the money for the goats, and of course lots extra, and he wanted me to cash the check, and give the people that were going to come get the goats their share and I was to keep the extra. (It was like $5000.00, RIGHT). Well I had him send me the check to my work (so he did not have my home address), and sure enough he did. It was a money order from Walmart,(they do not give them in the amount that he sent it). Well when I got the check, I did take it to Wal Mart, asked for someone in the fraud dept, they took the check to the cash office and called the police on me. I told the person that I needed to talk to someone about it, and the of course wanted to wait for the police, I did not realize they called the police and I told them to have the person from the Cash office page me when they had time to talk, ( I had some shopping to do) well they thought I was leaving and they said I could not leave, The police were called. I was like OK great call me when they show up, I have things I need to do. 
They showed up and the person from the cash office tha tI NEVER spoke to said I was trying to cash it and wanted me arrested. LUCK the girl I gave it to originally stood up for me and said "NO SHE HAS BEEN TRYING TO TALK TO SOMEONE ABOUT IT BECAUSE SHE SHE NEW IT WAS FRAUD". Luck I had my emails with this guy to show my side of the story. 
Nothing ever happened because they could not get a place it came from.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok Lori that just shows the level of competence that Walmart hires -- sad


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Lori I have had people like that email me before too. I have had alot of fun dragging some of them along as well.. the majority of them don't really even know what a Nigerian Dwarf is so the emails can get really interesting! In your situation I think the cashier lady that pointed a finger at you was completely out of line... but she may have also been misinformed. It was very fortunate that you kept the emails AND that the other girl stood up for you! :thumbup: But let me make myself clear.... I myself worked at Wal-Mart for a while when I was in College, I worked at Lowe's as well, and I in no way consider myself or any of the hard working people that make their living working at Wal-Mart incompetent. So I don't think they should be "categorized" because they work at Wal-Mart. Atleast they are working and trying to make a living.



StaceyRoop said:


> ok Lori that just shows the level of competence that Walmart hires -- sad


Back to the scams... I have actually been getting scammers contacting me through Agriseek! The lengths some of these scammers will go through! :doh:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

mnspinner - I am so glad that you brought this scam to the attention of all of us to be on the look out - we really do need to work together to make sure that this does not effect anyone and that the scam is stopped.

Sweetgoats - way to go to bring it to the attention of where the fraudulant money order came from. Unfortunately, you had to go through some "crap" to do so, but in the end, you might have saved someone else. What typically happens, is people deposit the money into their personal bank account, and then a week or so later, when it is found that it is a fraud, the bank will rip the money right back out of the account - which by then - is usually spent and the unsuspecting person is then charged for the amount of the fraudulant money order.

It is unfortunate that the lady misunderstood that you were not trying to cash it - but to help them - but at least it all worked out.



StaceyRoop said:


> ok Lori that just shows the level of competence that Walmart hires -- sad


I do believe that to catagorize "walmart" workers as incompetent is completely wrong. That is extremely discriminatory!!!!!!! I personally have had friends and family that have worked at walmart or places like Walmart. These were hard working people that were trying to support themselves or even a family without relying on the federal government for support, as the pay that is received is typically minimum wage and are kept at less then full time so they do not have the option of medical benefits.

When I was in my sophmore English class in college I did my final research paper on Walmart workers, aslo known as the "working poor" and I have a great deal of respect for these workers - not just walmart workers but all workers that work for minimum wage, busting their hiney, going to work everyday, and doing their job instead of living on assistance.

It is not just "walmart" that has workers that are not "competent" - many MANY places have those - matter of fact I think that we have a few here where I work and I work in a higher education facility.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL yes I got that email. Just deleted it and that was that.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Just got another one - this time from the "good doc" Segun. What a coincidence - two vets starting up a farm!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL! yah - I get alot of those - I think mine mainly come from my craigslist ads - but I am not sure :shrug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I usually get it from craigslist....like they want to ship 'goats' in from alaska! :doh: 

we get alot of the "you've just won publisher clearing house $50,000!!!"in the mail, found out those are not even from usa, theyre from Canada.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AlaskaBoers said:


> I usually get it from craigslist....like they want to ship 'goats' in from alaska! :doh:


I have had a couple say they are from England. The most recent one was in response to an ad I placed on AgriSeek saying that I was looking to purchase Nigerian Dwarfs... got a response from a guy that wanted to send me a check, me cash it and send him back the difference... then send the amount for the goats in a different check. It was REALLY confusing, but I knew from his first email that he was a scammer by the way he talked. I finally sent him one back telling him that I don't deal with scammers. :doh:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I really do not believe Stacey really meant it like that. 
I know how I go to Walmart and I do know a LOT of them are GREAT employees, but i know there are a lot of people that are there just screwing off. My son worked at a Walmart in College and he said some are great workers and some are worthless, (AS THEY ARE EVERYWHERE,we have them here at my job now).

I met my husband of 26 years when we both worked at Target.



mnspinner said:


> Just got another one - this time from the "good doc" Segun. What a coincidence - two vets starting up a farm!!


 Where do you have adds posted?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My sister got one of those scam type things when she had her horse placed on Craigslist Pittsburgh, horse went to the auction because of no buyers, but anyhow....even though those free ad places are so careful with the rights and wrongs of "animal rights", they don't seem to be able to keep the scam artists away.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes thanks Lori - I shouldnt have made it such a broad statement sorry about that.


----------

